# accessability to track/uncoupling



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Yet another question my railroad is still in the planning stages I have allowed full access ability to all points including lift off hatchs to get behind my railroad scenic and fishing net catch nets were it climbs up (nets in side the helix/spiral mountain )and ladders to allow access to derailments I have lights bult in is their any thing that i have missed here.
My other question is in my freight switcher yards these are 70 foot fingers with 4-5 tracks per all 5 fingers what is the easy way to uncouple the trains I do have full walk in access to each of these fingers and these are only 2 feet above the floor in this area in front of my despatchers yard/panel how do you guys uncouple your trains and cars I am happy to use a lift up plate system or some other form off uncoupler caferacer.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB remote will work with hook and loops by LGB, USA, and Bachmann. 

Aristo hooks are too narrow and are not consistant with uncoupling, and some HLW's have springs that are too strong. 

This remote unit also works with LGB knuckles. 

There is also an engine by LGB that will do uncoupling with hook and loops only. 

Train-Li has an infra led uncoupling unit that can be added to an engine for shunting cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The easy way is Kadees and one magnet before the "fingers". Study "delayed uncoupling" on the Kadee site. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Greg appreach your help ,Dan will look into this as well caferacer


----------

